# [SOLVED] Wie kann man Akzente mit nodeadkeys schreiben?

## frostschutz

Hi,

ich programmiere gerne und viel, brauche daher nodeadkeys - es ist einfach nervig, wenn man ^ ` usw. nicht direkt schreiben kann. Andererseits schreibe ich ab und zu auch Mails, in denen ich Buchstaben mit Akzenten brauche, die man mit deadkeys einfach ^e `e 'e usw. bekommt. Gibt es eine Lösung, mit der man beides unter einen Hut bringen kann, also Akzente auch mit nodeadkeys schreiben kann? Darf ruhig etwas umständlicher sein, da ich das ja nur selten brauche.

Tips die ich mir bisher ergoogelt habe, z.B. altgr + shift + Ä und dann Buchstabe, haben leider nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt, da bekomme ich nur die einzelnen Zeichen, also ^˝¨¯`˙ usw., nicht jedoch die Kombinationen dazu. Per Zufall habe ich dann rausgefunden, daß AltGr + - und dann e ein ẹ e mit einem Punkt darunter ergibt, also irgendwie scheint es da ja doch kryptische Kombinationen zu geben die zu so modifizierten Buchstaben führen. Passende Kombinationen für einfache Akzente (französische, spanische, usw) habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden.

Da ich sowieso auch SCIM installiert habe für japanische Eingabe, könnte ich auch mit einer Lösung leben die Akzente per Scim umsetzt. Da bin ich allerdings auch nicht fündig geworden.

Wer kann weiterhelfen?

Danke!

frostschutzLast edited by frostschutz on Thu Nov 29, 2007 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WiredEd

benutze selber früher mal diese methode hier mit xmodmap benutzt.

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2003/10/078-answergirl/index.html

weiss aber nicht, ob das mit dem aktuellen xorg funktioniert. aber ein versuch ist es vielleicht wert.

----------

## jkoerner

Ich verwende neo_de und habe daher 3 komplette Ebenen zur Verfügung. Ich will dir jetzt nicht neo-Tastenlayout empfehlen, aber das 3-Ebenen-Prinzip ist auch für andere Layouts übertragbar. Für einen einzelnen Benutzer(user) legt man in dessen /home/ eine ~/.Xmodmap an.

Bei neo sieht folgendermaßen aus

```

!! ~/.Xmodmap

!!

!! created by Benjamin Kellermann <Benjamin dot Kellermann at gmx dot Germany> 

!!

!! The german NEO Layout Version 1.1

!! see http://pebbles.schattenlauf.de/layout/index.html for details

!!

!! this Layout depends on a running qwertz-de Layout

!! mostly type "setxkbmap de" to set a qwertz-de Layout 

!!

!! To try the layout in this file, simply do xmodmap <file>.

!! To load the layout in this file at X startup, simply store it as

!! ~/.Xmodmap (named .Xmodmap in your home directory)

! The first row

keysym dead_circumflex = dead_circumflex degree notsign paragraph 

keysym 1 = 1 exclam    1 exclam    onesuperior exclamdown 

keysym 2 = 2 quotedbl  2 quotedbl  twosuperior dead_diaeresis 

keysym 3 = 3 section   3 section   threesuperior 

keysym 4 = 4 dollar    4 dollar    currency sterling 

keysym 5 = 5 percent   5 percent   guillemotleft 

keysym 6 = 6 ampersand 6 ampersand guillemotright 

keysym 7 = 7 slash      7 slash      braceleft 

keysym 8 = 8 parenleft  8 parenleft  bracketleft 

keysym 9 = 9 parenright 9 parenright bracketright registered 

keysym 0 = 0 equal       0 equal        braceright   trademark 

keysym ssharp = minus   underscore 

keysym dead_acute = dead_acute dead_grave dead_acute dead_grave dead_cedilla dead_ogonek 

 ! The upper row 

keysym q = q Q q Q at

keysym w = v V v V minus 

keysym e = l L l L underscore Greek_lambda 

keysym r = c C c C percent copyright 

keysym t = w W w W ampersand Greek_omega 

                   

keysym z = k K k K bar Greek_kappa 

keysym u = h H h H bracketleft 

keysym i = g G g G bracketright Greek_gamma 

keysym o = f F f F less Greek_phi 

keysym p = j J j J greater 

keysym udiaeresis = ssharp question ssharp question backslash questiondown 

keysym plus =       plus asterisk   plus asterisk   dead_tilde plusminus 

 ! The middle row

keysym a = u U u U backslash 

keysym s = i I i I slash 

keysym d = a A a A at Greek_alpha 

keysym f = e E e E EuroSign Greek_epsilon 

keysym g = o O o O asciitilde 

              

keysym h = s S s S dollar Greek_sigma 

keysym j = n N n N parenleft Greek_eta 

keysym k = r R r R parenright Greek_rho 

keysym l = t T t T braceleft Greek_tau 

keysym odiaeresis = d D d D braceright Greek_delta 

keysym adiaeresis = y Y y Y Greek_PSI Greek_psi 

keysym numbersign = numbersign apostrophe numbersign apostrophe grave yen 

 ! The lower row

keysym less = less greater less greater bar brokenbar 

keysym y = odiaeresis Odiaeresis 

keysym x = udiaeresis Udiaeresis 

keysym c = adiaeresis Adiaeresis Greek_LAMBDA 

keysym v = p P p P Greek_PI Greek_pi 

keysym b = z Z z Z Greek_omega 

keysym n =      b B             z B             Greek_SIGMA Greek_beta 

keysym m =      m M             m M             Greek_PHI mu 

keysym comma =  comma semicolon comma semicolon Greek_GAMMA dead_cedilla 

keysym period = period colon    period colon    Greek_THETA Greek_theta 

keysym minus =  x X             x X             Greek_DELTA 

! Make caps lock an additional Alt_Gr

remove Lock      = Caps_Lock

keysym Caps_Lock = ISO_Level3_Shift

 

 ! Keypad  

!keysym <NMLK>     Num_Lock Pointer_EnableKeys    

 ! Ungrab cancels server/keyboard/pointer grabs

!keysym <KPDV> KP_Divide KP_Divide division 

 ! ClsGrb kills whichever client has a grab in effect

!keysym <KPMU> KP_Multiply KP_Multiply periodcentered 

 ! -VMode switches to the previous video mode

!keysym <KPSU> KP_Subtract KP_Subtract notsign 

 ! upper row

!keysym <KP7>     KP_Home   KP_7 seveneighths oneeighth      

!keysym <KP8>     KP_Up   KP_8 uparrow fiveeighths    

!keysym <KP9>     KP_Prior   KP_9 threeeighths threeeighths 

 ! +VMode switches to the next video mode

!keysym <KPAD>     KP_Add KP_Add plusminus 

 ! middle row

!keysym <KP4>     KP_Left   KP_4 leftarrow onequarter         

!keysym <KP5>     KP_Begin   KP_5 dagger onehalf             

!keysym <KP6>     KP_Right   KP_6 rightarrow threequarters      

 ! lower row

!keysym <KP1>     KP_End   KP_1 onesuperior onesuperior         

!keysym <KP2>     KP_Down   KP_2 downarrow twosuperior         

!keysym <KP3>     KP_Next   KP_3 threesuperior threesuperior      

!keysym <KPEN>        KP_Enter      

!keysym <KPEQ>        KP_Equal      

 ! lowest row

!keysym <KP0>     KP_Insert   KP_0 percent degree            

!keysym <KPDL>     KP_Delete   KP_Decimal periodcentered comma    

```

Deiner Fantasie kannst nur du selbst Grenzen setzen   :Very Happy: 

3. Ebene wird mit gedrückter AltGr betätigt: ΨΛΠωΣΦ usw.

4. Ebene mit AltGr + Shift: αεσηρ£ψ usw.

----------

## revargne

Geht das evtl. 'einfach' über die entsprechenden Keycodes? Also ALT+CODE. In einer Konsole bekomme ich beispielsweise mit ALT+100 ein 'd'. Sonderzeichen kann ich leider im Augenblick von hier nicht testen. 

Unter Win kann ich grad mit ALT+130 ein 'é' erzeugen aber die Zeichentabelle könnte wohl eine andere sein  :Smile: 

----------

## frostschutz

Also die ALT + Zahlencode Geschichten möchte ich lieber nicht haben, auch wenn es vielleicht praktisch wäre die ganzen Zahlencodes auswendig zu kennen, muß in meinen Kopf so viel anderes Zeug rein, daß ich dazu eigentlich keine Lust habe.   :Laughing:   Also das wäre Notlösung für unterste Schublade.

Das xmodmap sieht ja interessant aus. Scheinbar gibt es ja auch schon im Standard Layout solche Kombinationen. Oder warum habe ich per Zufall ein ẹ e mit Punkt drunter gefunden.

Kann man die Kombinationen der Standardkonfiguration irgendwo einsehen, ob da die Akzente die ich brauche, schon irgendwie dabei sind?

----------

## ok

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kann man die Kombinationen der Standardkonfiguration irgendwo einsehen, ob da die Akzente die ich brauche, schon irgendwie dabei sind?

 

$ xmodmap  -pke

oder 

$ xmodmap  -pk

Der Link von WiredEd hilft Dir vielleicht weiter..

----------

## Vortex375

Also die wohl mit Abstand einfachste und komfortabelste Methode ist wohl diese hier:

In deine xorg.conf schreibst du:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XKbModel" "pc-105"

        Option "XKbLayout" "de"

        Option "XKbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

EndSection

```

Also im Prinzip musst du nur "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin" hinzufügen.

Dann drückst du einfach einmal die rechte Windowstaste, dann den Akzent und dann den Buchstaben (nacheinander, nicht gleichzeitig). 

Mit dieser Compose-Taste lassen sich auch andere Zeichen erzeugen:

Compose + = + C ergibt zum Beispiel das Euro-Zeichen €

Compose + << bzw. >> ergibt das hier: « bzw. »

Compose + , + " gibt „ (unteres Anführungszeichen)

usw.

Die einzelnen Tastensequenzen kannst du in dieser Datei nachlesen: /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose

Viel Spaß!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frostschutz

Da hätte ich den Link wohl doch noch mal genauer lesen sollen.  :Embarassed:  Vielen Dank euch allen, das Compose klappt so gut, daß ich mir jetzt sogar überlege, ob ich nicht endlich vom deutschen Tastaturlayout wegwechseln soll zu etwas wo man Klammern ({[]}) einfacher schreiben kann und dafür auf die Umlauttasten verzichtet.  :Very Happy: 

----------

